# will rain interfere with silicon drying?



## zaroba (Apr 8, 2006)

i just siliconed the support pipes to the false bottem for my viv and its sitting outside to cure.
but i found out its supposed to rain tonight.

will the rain interfere with the silicons curing?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

No. Silicone does not dry, it cures - a chemical process. I have taken freshly laid silicone and submerged it and it it adheared/cured fine.


----------



## zaroba (Apr 8, 2006)

yea, i meant to put cure in the topic title 

ty for the info.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2006)

IME, in damp or wet conditions it seems to take a little longer to cure. give yourself an extra day or two if it gets good and wet.


----------

